# Flash Plugin9on amd64



## paulfrottawa (Feb 27, 2009)

Is flash9 still available

I'm running FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p3
on a amd64 with an amd64.iso

I have build this recently on a i386 but don't remember exactly when. 

Anyway's is this port still working.

I'm needing support for video from face book, and youtube and such.


----------



## hydra (Feb 27, 2009)

Youtube works with www/linux-flashplugin7, the newer flash didn't work for me, however haven't tested recently.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 27, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> Youtube works with www/linux-flashplugin7, the newer flash didn't work for me, however haven't tested recently.



Thanks 
I didn't think flash7 work with youtube anymore. My wife is the one demanding that she can access video's post on her face book or how ever they do that.

I'm going to load pc-bsd on her computer right now.

I was hoping to keep at least one computer built by sources


----------



## darcsis (Feb 28, 2009)

*www/linux-flashplugin9 works for me on amd64*



			
				hydra said:
			
		

> Youtube works with www/linux-flashplugin7, the newer flash didn't work for me, however haven't tested recently.



what you need is just emulators/linux_base-f4.
I've googled and found the key to make www/linux-flashplugin9 work on amd64. If you installed linux_base-f8, the linux flash plugin won't work.


----------



## crsd (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends on your $OSVERSION, I guess (as linux-flashplugin9 works for me with linux_base-f8 on -CURRENT/amd64).


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 1, 2009)

darcsis said:
			
		

> what you need is just emulators/linux_base-f4.
> I've googled and found the key to make www/linux-flashplugin9 work on amd64. If you installed linux_base-f8, the linux flash plugin won't work.



Thanks that got me headed in the right direction.


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi "crsd",

how did you get it running on -current ?

Thanks in advance.
Niko.


----------



## crsd (Mar 4, 2009)

Just installed following packages, run `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`, mounted linprocfs and it's working... 

> pkg_info -Ex nspluginwrapper linux-flashplugin linux_base
linux-flashplugin-9.0r152
linux_base-f8-8_11
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_2


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

*Flash Plugin*

Hi "crsd"

You are very lucky !

i have this message:

(npviewer.bin:18389): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
Using the fallback 'C' locale.
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_SetWindow() wait for reply: Message timeout
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1974):invoke_NPP_GetValue: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: unhandled variable 11 in NPP_GetValue()
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:2164):invoke_NPP_NewStream: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1924):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))

And flash does not work, do you know this problem ?
My pkg_info -Ex nspluginwrapper linux-flashplugin linux_base :

linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
linux_base-f8-8_11
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_2

Thanks in advance if you have a solution to my problem.
Niko.


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 5, 2009)

Flash plugin don't work with firefox but I use linux_base-fc6-6_5 and nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_2. 

flashplugin-9 works with linux-opera-9.63


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi "pamdirac",

I found the solution and flash 9 and 10 work pretty well under firefox 3.

I apply this patch to FreeBSD 8-Current:

http://lnxx64.googlecode.com/files/futexes_partial_II.patch

Niko.


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 5, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> ... I apply this patch to FreeBSD 8-Current:
> 
> http://lnxx64.googlecode.com/files/futexes_partial_II.patch
> 
> Niko.



one of these days I'll try on 7.1

thanks


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think this patch was created for 7.1, just for current.
Look this patch:

http://people.freebsd.org/~timur/dchagin/mega-st7.linux.patch

Niko.


----------



## nikobordx (Mar 5, 2009)

oop's i forgot !

For people interesting by this, look at this page:

http://code.google.com/p/lnxx64/

Niko.


----------



## macbias (Mar 5, 2009)

for the record, flash9 works ok on amd64 7(.1) stable.
me using linux_base-fc4 +nspluginwwrapper and works in all different browsers.
i found it someetimes doesn't hurt to do nspluginwrapper -a -r to remove everything before -v -a -i, after an update of any of these ports (including the wrapper)

p.s nsplugginwrapper as normal user only


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for reply 
Just so some know 
http://freebsd.langhans.com.pl/af/index.html  3.1. Traps

it usefull too.


----------

